# flash update... now youtube displays blue skin



## fossman (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I updated flash to 11.2 and now when I watch youtube videos people have blue skin and a blue hue is prominent throughout the videos. It only happens in youtube, no other flash site is affected (so far as I can tell). The weirdest thing is that the ad videos in youtube work just fine, color shows true, the blue skin people come out as soon as the video starts. Anyone else affected by this? 

I'm running:
FreeBSD 9.0 amd64
Chromium 18.0.1025.162 
Flash 11.2 r202


----------



## Kiiski (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi

 Maybe you run into this:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31390&highlight=flash


----------



## fossman (Apr 21, 2012)

That did it! Got rid of the blue hue in youtube videos. I was surprised to see that the post was located in the /Installation and Maintenance/ category. I would think it's more of a multimedia issue. So if you have the same issue and found this post first:

Right-click on the video
Click "Settings"
Uncheck "Enable hardware acceleration" 
Reload browser
Now tint/colors should be correct. 

Thanks, Kiiski


----------

